# Unidentified Fish



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

My silver molly died and I had flushed him before I remembered to take him back to the store. They gave me a donated fish to replace since I did not have the fish. I am not sure what type of fish it is though.

Before it was laid back and never really moved or did anything. Now it is active and last night I was even chasing my rainbow shark around.

Is there any way to figure out what this is?









Aquarium Gallery - Not sure what he is


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Looks kind of like a black neon tetra to me


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Probably a black neon like Nave said. It would be much nicer and happier if it had 4-5 more in the tank.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed. Throw in at least 4 more and he will be a happy little guy!!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

That's the first thought that came to my mind was a Black Tetra, they love to school so get him some buddies and enjoy!


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks...looked up pictures of those and it does appear to be the same...haven't seen any of those locally though, but I will double check so that I can add some others for him to chill out haha...

Had to make sure he wasn't going to be something that got big and ate everybody else.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-images/penguin-tetra.jpg

To me his caudal says penguin tetra ( above )or false penguin tetra ( below )

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Thayeria-boehlkei.jpg

whereas the black stripe on the black neon stops at the base of the caudal instead of extending down into the rays.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dFPEnFRKd...nr5Hk6YdXQ/s640/black-neon-tetra-1%5B2%5D.jpg


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-images/penguin-tetra.jpg
> 
> To me his caudal says penguin tetra ( above )or false penguin tetra ( below )
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll have to take a good look when I get home.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I must say, I do agree with Bev. I didn't know that about the penguins.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pencil or penguin tetra like Bev said.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got home and it looks like Bev was right...it is a Penguin tetra...was going to wait a month or so before adding more fish to that tank, but since it is chasing the others since it has nobody to school with, I will need to find some more asap.

Also should it be other Penguins, or just some tetras period?



Tanks size 30: 8 Minnows, 1 Penguin Tetra, 1 Rainbow Shark, 3 Mollies, 4 Assassin Snails


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

More Penguins. Add at least 4 more to give a school of 5, but a school of 6 or more would be best. I would do ASAP because otherwise he will nip all other fish and stress them out, chancing for desiese and/or death.


----------

